# fertility treatment



## karenlouise (Feb 4, 2003)

can anyone give me an indication of what the first proceedures are going to be when i finally get to see the fertility specialist?? My dp has already been tested and his sperm is fine


----------



## Josie21 (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi, Karenlouise.
It was like listening to myself when I read your post. I too am about to have my first appointment at The Park in Nottingham and am feeling increasingly nervous (and a bit low) about it all. 
That means I can't really tell you what is going to happen! But I have been seeing a consultant at NHS hospital all last year and another the year before so I have had LOTS of tests. 
Have you had any tests? You have mentioned that you dp has had a sperm test (was that at a previous hospital or the one your about to go to?). Presumably yours is unexplained since you've had children and your dp's sperm is fine? It's really hard not having a reason, isn't it? 
I am sorry you are feeling unhappy - if you're like me, it could just be a bit of nerves? 
Look forward to learning more about you.
J


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Karen Louise,

On first consultation you will be asked questions to develop a thorough medical history, you and your husband will be examined, blood tests may be taken and beyond that it depends on the individual. Don't worry about the consultation and look on it as your first step in the journey to parenthood.

Regards,

Peter



karenlouise said:


> can anyone give me an indication of what the first proceedures are going to be when i finally get to see the fertility specialist?? My dp has already been tested and his sperm is fine


----------

